# Green bamboo ok for mice?



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

A friend of mine recently made some really cute mouse toys for me out of bamboo. I've given my mice dried, woody bamboo before, which they chewed but did not eat. But some of the toys my friend made feature green pieces of bamboo. I'm not sure whether or not mice would actually consume this, but if they did, would it do them any harm? Or am I just better off drying it out before giving it to them? My friend ate the bamboo tips themselves, so I know that the material was good enough for human consumption.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Anything I've heard of in warnings for any fresh bamboo involve varieties that would also be toxic for humans to ingest, or another chemical substance on the bamboo (unlikely in the case you mentioned).


----------



## mousefan (Nov 3, 2012)

once i gave my gerbils a stick of dry bamboo, and they were fine.


----------

